

IBM produces first 'brain chips' - anya
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14574747
IBM has developed a microprocessor which it claims comes closer than ever to replicating the human brain.
======
ColinWright
Previous submissions of the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2900896> (hothardware.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2900685> (cnn.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2900593> (technologyreview.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899885> (popsci.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899850> (cbsnews.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899643> (cbsnews.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899299> (computing.co.uk) <\- some
discussion

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2898229> (venturebeat.com) <\- lots of
comments

